# can i sit on your lap?



## Kero (Sep 20, 2009)

If A chorus line seems like a simple show you have never run spot for it. 3 times as many spot cues as there are pages of the script. typing up the spot cues hit over 100 at page 44 of the script. May i suggest buying the spots bar stools. so they are not quite sitting, not quite standing. but at the end of the day they may be a little happier.


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey, Kelly, welcome to the booth! I am assuming it is actually you based on your info page, we only have one 2nd assistant SM. Anyway, enjoy it here.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 21, 2009)

So I guess the answer is: "Yes you can sit on Alex's lap". 


Welcome to CB!


----------

